# שאילה ושאלה



## JLanguage

הי, אני רוצה לדעת מה ההבדל בין שאילה ושאלה.

תודה מראש,
-יונתן


----------



## amikama

JLanguage said:
			
		

> הי, אני רוצה לדעת מה ההבדל בין שאילה ושאלה.
> 
> תודה מראש,
> -יונתן


שאילה = asking/borrowing [gerund of לשאול]
שאלה = a question [noun]

אם יש לך שאלות נוספות, אל תהסס לשאול.


----------



## JLanguage

amikama said:
			
		

> שאילה = asking/borrowing [gerund of לשאול]
> שאלה = a question [noun]
> 
> אם יש לך שאלות נוספות, אל תהסס לשאול.


 
האם יש לשניהם אותו היגוי?

נ"ב: תאמין אותי, אהיה לי הרבה שאלות נוספות.


----------



## amikama

JLanguage said:
			
		

> האם יש לשניהם אותו היגוי?


לא. שְׁ*אִי*לָה [עם חיריק] אבל שְׁ*אֵ*לָה [עם צירה], כך שיש הבדל בהגייה.



			
				JLanguage said:
			
		

> נ"ב: תאמין אותי *לי*, אהיה *יהיו* לי הרבה שאלות נוספות.


אני כבר מאמין לך...


----------



## JLanguage

amikama said:
			
		

> לא. שְׁ*אִי*לָה [עם חיריק] אבל שְׁ*אֵ*לָה [עם צירה], כך שיש הבדל בהגייה.
> 
> אני כבר מאמין לך...


 
אך פעם השתמשתי בשאילה אבל, אני תמיד כותב "שאלה" אם "י"
אני מנחש זה הסיבה למה אני מבולבל. אני תוכן לקרוא הרבה עברית קלה בקיץ הזה. לבסוף, אני רוצה לקרוא ספרים רגילים.

בבקשה, תמשיך לתקן אותי כל הזמן. אולי אלמד קצת.


----------



## talmid

101007                                         0040

G'Day!

Forgive me, but I am now totally confused.

I would be grateful if someone would please let me know:

a.Is there a gerund grammatical form in Hebrew grammar?
b. Is there a word form    שאילה
c. If there is, may I please see some further examples of this form?
d. To explain further my confusion, I am aware of the word  עישון
    - smoking- & I previously assumed that, somehow, the sufffix   -vav nun     ון 
   might indicate the Hebrew form  equivalent to the English language suffix -ing

I would much appreciate clarification

Thank you


----------



## בעל-חלומות

Hi,
You seem a bit confused, so I shall help.

a. I'm not exactly sure what a gerund is, so I'll try to answer with what I understand from its wikipedia article. And the answer is: yes there are gerunds in Hebrew. BUT it's not as simple as adding -ing as a suffix. You probably know that Hebrew has seven "conjugations" (בניינים). Fortunately for those learning Hebrew, only four off them - the active ones - have gerunds, so there is less to remember.

b. The form of שאילה is י*ה**, with the *s standing for the root (here: שאל). 

c. י*ה** is the gerund form of all פעל (paal) verbs, with few exceptions. other examples are חשב - חשיבה, ישב - ישיבה, פגע - פגיעה.

Exceptions: שמח - שימחה, עזר - עזרה, רַצח - רֵצח.

d. The word עישון is the gerund of עישן which is a פיעל(pi'el) verb. The gerund for this group of verbs is *י*ו*. with the root עשן this makes עישון, so there will be a ון at the end of every פיעל gerund if the root's last letter is נ. 

Other examples: בידר - בידור, ציחקק - ציחקוק, קילל - קילול, שימן - שימון.

And since it's so fun for me trying to find the rules like that all by myself:

התפעל(hitpa'el): הת***ות

הפעיל (hif'il): ה***ה


...And that's why שאילה is the way it is.

Heh...hopes that this is not too much for a first post...


----------



## talmid

111007                                    1515

G'Day!

1.Thanks so much for your  detailed reply
2. I've been  speaking Hebrew for some years-but I was never taught-as far as I can recall - that there is a gerund form
3. There's a lot for me to think about in your very helpful reply 
& I may wish to revert later on for some further information, which I hope is OK

Again, thank you very much


----------



## scriptum

talmid said:


> 111007 1515
> 
> I was never taught-as far as I can recall - that there is a gerund form


Neither was I. According to what I had been taught, the English gerund (e.g. "writing") may be translated by several Hebrew verbal noun forms:
- שם פעולה (action noun, e.g. ketiva)
- מקור נסמך (infinitive construct, e.g. _ketov_)
- מקור מוחלט (infinitive absolute, e.g. katov). 
(The last one is virtually non-existent in the modern language).


----------



## talmid

131007                                                      0200

Thanks for this help

I now have a further related question please:

Previously, to express, for example, :Sitting by the window.......
I have used:
 .....תוך כדי ישיבה על יד החלון

However, since         ישיבה   appears to be the gerund, can I correctly also say:
בישיבה על יד החלון

Thank you


----------



## scriptum

talmid said:


> 131007 0200
> 
> Previously, to express, for example, :Sitting by the window.......
> I have used:
> .....תוך כדי ישיבה על יד החלון
> However, since ישיבה appears to be the gerund, can I correctly also say:
> בישיבה על יד החלון


Both constructions are correct; they slightly differ in meaning.
תוך כדי ישיבה על יד החלו: _while sitting at the window_ (he was doing smth).
בישיבה על יד החלון: _in a sitting position at the window_.


----------



## talmid

151007                                  0220

G'Day!

1. Thank you very much for this further guidance

2. By the way,
I am very keen to improve my knowledge of correct spoken & written Hebrew
so, if, at any time, I make a mistake in my Hebrew
I will consider it to be a favour, if anyone offers me a correction.
Thank you


----------

